# LED Strip 12V or 24V



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I will allow this thread as long as there is no advertising of the product.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

less voltage ?


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I say 24v is better only because that is the voltage of the ones I install and I back my product.


----------

